# Anybody Ever Put Bearing Buddies On The Camper



## tradinpaint2 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi all action

It is about time i found this site again. my computer crashed an i couldnt find it again.. I have a 2004 25rs an when i picked it up i was told to make sure i grease the wheel bearing every year. Has anyone ever put bearing buddies on thier outback an if so does anyone know what size a 25rss takes?

thanks for any info an great to be back
tradin


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tradin,

You won't need them. The camper uses the EZ-Lube hubs which have a grease fitting at the hub that pumps grease to the back bearing and forces it out to the front.

Welcome Back!!

Kevin


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hurricane,

I know I should dig through the pile of paperwork that came with the trailer before I ask this question, but.... Is there a procedure somewhere on how to lube the bearings?









Chet.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Axles equipped with Dexter's E-Z Lube feature can be periodically lubricated without removing the hubs from the axle. This feature consists of axle spindles that have been specially drilled and assembled with grease fittings in their ends. When grease is pumped into the fitting, it is channeled to the inner bearing and then flows back to the outer bearing and eventually back out the grease cap hole.

The E-Z Lube feature is designed to allow immersion in water. Axles not equipped with E-Z Lube are not designed for immersion and bearings should be repacked after each immersion. If hubs are removed from an axle with an E-Z Lube feature, it is imperative that the seals be replaced before bearing lubrication. Otherwise, the chance of grease getting on brake linings is greatly increased.

Trailer Resource Directory

Happy Greasing!!!

Kevin


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, that is great! Thanks Hurricane.

So I just pump grease into the fitting and it circulates to both the inner and outter bearings, then back out the front. What a deal.

Great link. They even have a list of approved greases. I'll have to go home and check what I've got in my grease gun and see if it will work. What are the odds...

Chet.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

With the old pop-up, I would take apart the hubs, clean and inspect the bearings and then replace the bearings if they looked worn before the first trip of the season. With the E-Z Lube or Ultra Lube, you can't see the bearings without taking the thing apart. The manual says to follow the "Manufactures Guidlines" for inspection and maintainence. Anyone know how often you need to have the bearings inspected?









Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I just looked it up. According to the manual that came with my 28F RLS, I should repack the bearings every 6000 miles or 6 months. Not sure if your manual is the same or not. Depends on if we have the same axles.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I remember my manual saying similar to vdubs. Also check the brakes while it's apart.

Checking the bearings is pretty straight forward, clean them up, check the races and the rollers for scorching, scoring and any other signs of abnormal wear.

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

My manual says the same thing on the repacking of the bearings. Having the E-Z or Ultra Lube system though, I only need to repack the bearings once a year untill I start putting more miles on the camper. Does that mean I should have the hubs broken down every time I repack them? Seems like a waist to have the lube system then.

Paul


----------

